# بجَاحة ما بعدها بَجاحة ..!!



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

*ننقل لكم أولا الخبر من المصرى اليوم بتاريخ 26 أغسطس 2012 *
*وبعدها نسمع تعليقات حضراتكم ...*
*بالنسبة للأخوة السوريين - القصة مش مصرى وسورى ...طبعاً لأ*
*القصة فى الأرهاب الجهادى الذى يدافع عنه المسلمون ويحاولون بشتى الطرق تزويق وتجميل الدعاوى الأسلامية *
*والدفع بأن هؤلاء ليسوا منهم والأسلام برئ منهم ...*

*ننتقل الآن الى الخبر** ونرى بجاحة المتبجحين وسكوت حكومة الأخوان على هؤلاء الأرهابيين ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: عشرات «الجهاديين» فى سوريا خلال أيام للانضمام لـ«الثوار» *​

*كشف المهندس عاصم عبدالماجد، عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية، عن استعداد عشرات من «الجهاديين» للسفر إلى سوريا، خلال أيام للانضمام إلى الثوار، وإسقاط نظام الرئيس السورى بشار الأسد.*

*وقال «عبدالماجد»، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصرى اليوم»، إن المجموعة ليست الأولى التى تسافر للجهاد فى الخارج، *
*وإن مجموعات أخرى سبقتها من قبل وجاهدت فى أفغانستان. (!!!!!!!!!!!!! )*

*وقالت مصادر مطلعة إن المجاهدين سيقاتلون تحت لواء الجيش السورى الحر، ونفت حدوث أى انشقاق بينهم، *
*موضحة أن عددا من أعضاء تنظيم الجهاد موجودون فى سوريا مع الثوار، ( !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! )*
*بعد أن شاركوا الثوار الليبيين ثورتهم ضد معمر القذافى، وساهموا فى إسقاطه، مشيرة إلى أن مجاهدى مصر سيتجمعون مع مجاهدين عرب فى إحدى دول الجوار، استعداداً لدخول سوريا، *
*وينتظرون إمدادهم بالأسلحة الثقيلة اللازمة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

*(1)** هل سكوت حكومة الأخوان أمام هذا المدعى بزعم الجهاد في سوريا يعنى بأن أخوان مصر يصدرون مرتزقة إلى سوريا ؟!*
 
*(2)** هل هؤلاء الجهاديين ذهبوا إلى سوريا للتدريب على الأسلحة الحديثة والتى لم تكن موجودة في افغانستان لتجهييز مليشيات مسلحة داخل مصر** ؟!*

*(3)** اين الرئيس والجيش والمخابرات العامة من هذه التصريحات الخطيرة ؟؟!!*

*(4) **هل مبادرات المراجعات الأسلامية التى أخرجهم بموجبها ( نظام مرسى ) كانت حقيقية ؟!!*

*(5)** كيف تُحرمون الخروج على الحاكم فى حين أنكم ترسلون قتلة مرتزقة للأطاحة بحاكم مسلم ؟؟*


----------



## النهيسى (26 أغسطس 2012)

> *اين الرئيس والجيش والمخابرات العامة من هذه التصريحات الخطيرة ؟؟!!*



رئيس مين ...؟؟
ربنا معاكى يا سوريا​


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

ان شاء الله بشار وجيشه يولع فيهم وفى الثوار فى نفس ذات الوقت


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (26 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وينتظرون إمدادهم بالأسلحة الثقيلة اللازمة.*



من الذى سيمدهم بهذة الأسلحة ؟؟ 
إعترف يا متهم


----------



## oesi no (26 أغسطس 2012)

*مميش: رفضنا طلبا أمريكيا بضرب سفينة إيرانية*

*كانت محملة بالأسلحة أثناء مرورها بقناة السويس متوجهة لسوريا*




 

          		                  	     	      		        العربية.نت         قال الفريق مهاب مميش، إن القوات البحرية رفضت طلباً أمريكياً  بضرب سفينة إيرانية محملة بالأسلحة كانت في طريقها إلى سوريا عبر قناة  السويس، وأن المجلس العسكري اعترض على وجود السفن الأمريكية عند المدخل  الجنوبي للقناة أثناء ثورة 25 يناير، وأنها عندما وجدت القوات البحرية تؤمن  مجرى القناة "لفت ورجعت تاني". 

وأشار مميش، رئيس شركة قناة السويس، وقائد القوات البحرية السابق، في حوار  له بأحد البرامج التلفزيونية، مساء أمس السبت إلى أنه المسؤول الأول عن  قناة السويس، مشيراً إلى أن جميع صلاحيات اتخاذ القرار بشأن القناة سواء  أكان سياسياً أو فنياً من اختصاصه. 

وأوضح  أنه تسلم عمله كرئيس لشركة قناة السويس في 12 أغسطس/آب عقب قرار  الرئيس مرسي، منوهاً بأن هدفه خلال المرحلة المقبلة رفع تأمين السفن  العابرة لقناة السويس. 

وأضاف "التأمين بالفعل موجود ولكننا في حاجة لزيادة التأمين لرفع عدد السفن  التي تمر عبر القناة"، موضحاً أن أي عمليات عسكرية في قناة السويس من  المستحيل القيام بها. 

وتابع "قناة السويس مجرى ملاحي ضيق ومن الصعب التحرك فيه بشكل عسكري"،  مؤكداً أن قناة السويس مؤمنة من قوات البحرية المصرية بشكل عالي الكفاءة. 

ولفت إلى أن هناك عدداً من المشاريع لتوسيع المجرى الملاحي لقناة السويس  وكذلك إنشاء تفريعات لرفع عدد السفن المارة عبر القناة، مشيراً إلى أن هذه  المشاريع كلها ستتم بأيدي المصريين ومن خلال شركات مصرية.
*الاستعانة بشركات أجنبية*


   				 															وأشار مميش إلى أنه بناء على  تعليمات الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، فإنه لن تتم الاستعانة بأي  شركات أجنبية لإجراء عمليات التطوير للقناة، مؤكداً أن تعليمات مرسي تأتي  رداً على الذين يتحدثون عن بيع أو تأجير القناة. 

ونوه بأن إيرادات قناة السويس تبلغ نحو 5 مليارات دولار، وأن هناك لجنة بشركة القناة هي التي تحدد رسوم المرور عبر القناة. 

ولفت إلى أن رسوم المرور عبر القناة مرتبطة برسوم المرور حول العالم،  مشيراً إلى أن أي زيادة كبيرة في رسوم المرور قد تؤدي إلى انصراف السفن عن  العبور عبر قناة السويس. 

وأكد أن هناك لجنة قام بتشكيلها لدراسة المشروعات التي يمكن إنجازها بشأن  الصيانة ومشروعات لإنتاج وقود السفن لتزويدها بما تحتاج إليه من أدوات  لتسهيل عملية المرور عبر القناة. 

وبشأن محتوى السفن العابرة للقناة، كشف أن السفن تقوم بإخطار شركة القناة  بحجم حمولتها وطبيعتها قبل مرورها من القناة بنحو 24 ساعة، مشدداً على أن  الشركة تتأكد من هذه المعلومات قبل السماح للسفن بالمرور.


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 أغسطس 2012)

*اخيراً بنصدر حاجه ..!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> من الذى سيمدهم بهذة الأسلحة ؟؟
> إعترف يا متهم


*ما هو لو فيه مخابرات تجيبه من قفاه وتقوله تعالى هنا أنت بتتهبب تقول أية ؟*
*لو فيه قانون الطوارئ اللى كان معمول علشان الأشكال دى !!!!*
*لو فيه رئيس يقول هاتوا أبن الـ ..... دة من قفاه دة بيولع الدنيا بين الدول العربية أو على الأقل بين المسلمين !!!*
*لو يعنى ...*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخيراً بنصدر حاجه ..!!*


*الظاهر ان ماحيلتناش غيرها *


----------



## grges monir (26 أغسطس 2012)

عقول ظلامية تجول خرابا ولا رادع
لكى اللة يا مصر بعد الثورة الحمقاء


----------



## مصرى ثائر (26 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما هو لو فيه مخابرات تجيبه من قفاه وتقوله تعالى هنا أنت بتتهبب تقول أية ؟*
> *لو فيه قانون الطوارئ اللى كان معمول علشان الأشكال دى !!!!*
> *لو فيه رئيس يقول هاتوا أبن الـ ..... دة من قفاه دة بيولع الدنيا بين الدول العربية أو على الأقل بين المسلمين !!!*
> *لو يعنى ...*


 

*وعلى ايه الاعتراض؟  *

*ازمة سوريا و صلت مرحلة لا يمكن السكوت او الفرجة عليها وهى مرحلة حلها بالقوة *

*وحكوميا ورسميا لا يمكن التدخل العسكرى او المساعدة العسكرية بسبب امكانية التدخل العسكرى المباشر من حلفاء الطاغية  مثل روسيا والصين *
*فلا يبقى اذا الا التدخل العسكرى غير الرسمى *

*واقول اذهبوا يا ابطال فمن يدرى ربما تمسكوا بهذا الاسد الكرتونى من قفاه مثل القذافى *


*أنا اؤيد*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (26 أغسطس 2012)

[

*(5)** كيف تُحرمون الخروج على الحاكم فى حين أنكم ترسلون قتلة مرتزقة للأطاحة بحاكم مسلم ؟؟*[/QUOTE]

لاحظ ياعبود عدة ملاحظات حول هذه النقطة

1- هؤلاء الذاهبون الآن لم يذهبوا للإطاحة بحاكم مسلم ابتداء
بل الواقع أن جزءا لابأس به من شعبه قد انتفض عليه وطلب إزاحته 

2- النظام البعثى فى سوريا له باع طويل لايخفى فى محاربة ألمسلمين عامة وأهل السنة خاصة
ولعلك تذكر أو تكون قرأت يوما كيف أن حافظ الأسد والد بشار دك مدينة حماة السورية ولم يتورع عن قتل الآلاف من سكانها حين انتفضت عليه يوما

3- وقوف النظام العلوى بقوة مع أعداء أهل السنة فى إيران ولبنان 

4- أنه منذ اليوم الأول لإنتفاضة الشعب السورى والنظام لايتورع عن إدارة القتل بشعبه بوحشية لانظير له
أقسم لك بالله رأيت فى إحدى الفضائيات مناظر فى القتل تقشعر من هولها الأبدن
من حرق أحياء حتى الموت !!
ودفن آخرين أحياء !!
فمابالك ياعبود بما خفى ؟!!
وفى النهاية ياعبود 
( وماأصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفوا عن كثير )


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

*ربنا يرحمنـــــــــــــــا 
هل هناك أحقيه لأحد فى دولة أن يدعم سقوط نظام فى دوله أخرى؟
بالطبع الإجابة لا
نتمنى دفن هذه الأشكال الإرهابيه فى سورياااااااااا
*


----------



## ROWIS (26 أغسطس 2012)

*نهاية بشار قادمة قادمة
دم اللي ماتوا من اطفال حتى شيوخ الله لن يرضى عنه مهما كانت المبررات
والله سيأخذ قصاص هذا الدم مهما كانت ديانة هذا المقتول
*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> *وعلى ايه الاعتراض؟ *
> *أنا اؤيد*


*يا أخ مصرى ياثائر*
*الموضوع لايتحدث عن حُكام من مؤيد ومن مُعارض *
*بقدر ما يتحدث عن الأسلوب الأرهابى الفج ...*
*هل نحن نصدر الأرهاب للدول المجاورة ؟*
*هل أنتهينا من مشاكلنا الداخلية وبقى علينا أن نحل مشاكل الآخرين*
*ثم تعالى هنا ...وقل لى أيها " المؤيد " ... *
*من أين سيأتى هؤلاء بالأسلحة الثقيلة ؟؟؟*
*من بلاد الكفرة ....يعنى الكافر هيمد لك أيده ...حُباً فى سواد عينيك ؟!!!*
*ومن أين ستأتى بأموال هذا السلاح ؟* 
*هل من أموال المسلمين اللى مش لاقيين ياكلوا ؟*
*وألا من أموال الزكاة ؟؟*
*يا راجل يا " مؤيد " نحن عاجزين عن توفير المياة النظيفة الصالحة للشرب لأهالى القرى والنجوع الذى يرتمى منهم العشرات بل المئات ضحية التيفويد ...*
*أصحوا بقى ...*
*مش كل ما تلاقوا يافطة مكتوب عليها الأسلام ...تبقى صح *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 أغسطس 2012)

*أستاذ ياسر الجندى ...أنا أعجب من تجاهلك لأصل الموضوع وأتجاهك لوصف بشار والحزب البعثى والعلوى ...ألخ ألخ *
*هل مصر تُصدر الأرهاب ؟*
*من أين سيأتى هؤلاء بالأسلحة الثقيلة ومن أين لهم بأموال تدعمهم ؟*
*ماذا جنيتم من أفغانستان ؟؟*
*جنينا بن لادن والظواهرى والسيارات المفخخة ...*
*لو الشعب السورى أستجار ...على المجتمع الدولى أن يتحرك*
*لا عصابات الأرهاب تحت عباءات الدين *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (26 أغسطس 2012)

*السؤال بصيغة اخرى 
هل قررتم تحت الحكم الإســـــــــــــــــلامى لمصر أن تجعلوا منها أفغانستان أخرى؟
*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

ارهاب ايه بس البتاعة التى بيهربوا من محاولة تعريفها اساسا 



> *يا أخ مصرى ياثائر
> الموضوع لايتحدث عن حُكام من مؤيد ومن مُعارض *
> *بقدر ما يتحدث عن الأسلوب الأرهابى الفج ...*


اسلوب ارهابى ايه بس؟  

ارجع كده واقرا اول سطرين من الخبر 



> *
> كشف المهندس عاصم عبدالماجد، عضو مجلس شورى الجماعة الإسلامية، عن استعداد عشرات من «الجهاديين» للسفر إلى سوريا، خلال أيام للانضمام إلى الثوار، وإسقاط نظام الرئيس السورى بشار الأسد.*


 
رايحيين.....يقاتلوااا مع الثوار 

يقاتلوا ......مش يقتلوا......يغتالوا......يفجروا انفسهم 


فين ده من الارهاب وقتل السياح وتفجيرات بغداد 



> *السؤال بصيغة اخرى
> هل قررتم تحت الحكم الإســـــــــــــــــلامى لمصر أن تجعلوا منها أفغانستان أخرى؟*


 
ربنا يستر على مصر ومتبقاش ميليشيات بتقطع فى بعضها زى افغانستان 

هى مش تحت الحكم الاسلامى لسه.....هى فى طريقها لان تكون


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> ارهاب ايه بس البتاعة التى بيهربوا من محاولة تعريفها اساسا
> 
> 
> اسلوب ارهابى ايه بس؟
> ...


*وأقرا لية ؟؟؟*
*ما أنا اللى ناقل الخبر ...بيقولك عشرات الجهاديين*
*والمعروف فى التاريخ الأسود لهم أن الجهاديين مرادف لكل ما هو أرهابى ...*
*بسيطة مش محتاجة أعادة قراءة *


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> *والمعروف فى التاريخ الأسود لهم أن الجهاديين مرادف لكل ما هو أرهابى ...
> بسيطة مش محتاجة أعادة قراءة *


لأ .....دى من عندك 

الجهاد (مفهوم) معترف به مسيحيا اسلاميا بوذيا 
فليس اعظم من ان يضحى الرجل بروحه من اجل ايمان وعقيدة بل هذا افضل من الفداء والتضحية للوطن 

اما مصطلح(الجهاديين)  فهو مصطلح النقاد والمراقبون الاستخباراتيون ومثقفو السلطة  
ولكن الحقيقة ان الجهاديين لم يقولوا عن أ نفسهم انهم (جهاديين)

بل قالوا مجاهدون 
مجاهد من يجاهد 
يجاهد العدو  
هؤلاء رجال رفضوا التفرج على المأساة كالنساء مثل الكروش العربية

طيب.... 

هل الاسد عدو لنا؟ 
عبود يقول...لا اعتقد 
ومصرى يقول هو عدو  
طب نشوف باقى الاراء كده؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> هل الاسد عدو لنا؟
> *عبود يقول...لا اعتقد*
> ومصرى يقول هو عدو
> طب نشوف باقى الاراء كده؟


*لأ ..لاتضع كلام على فمى لم أقله*
*عبود مالوش دخل بما يحدث على أى أرض غير أرض بلده*
*كل ناس وكل شعب أولى بهمومه *
*مفهوم الجهاد فى حقبة السبيعينات والثمانينيات هو الأرهاب*
*وقتل الأبرياء ...ولا تحاول ان تلتف حول المعنى اللغوى*
*جهاد عندهم = أرهاب فى مفاهيم العالم أجمع*
*وبرجاء عدم أقحام أسم أى رئيس دولة عربية فى هذا الموضوع*
*أشكرك لتفهمك *


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (27 أغسطس 2012)

> .....دى من عندك
> 
> الجهاد (مفهوم) معترف به مسيحيا اسلاميا بوذيا
> فليس اعظم من ان يضحى الرجل بروحه من اجل ايمان وعقيدة بل هذا افضل من الفداء والتضحية للوطن


*يضحى بروحه فى المسيحية بمعنى انه فى حال وقوع اضطهاد عليه يحتمل العذابات حتى تاخذ الملائكة روحة للفردوس.
لاتقل المسيحية اطلاقا بحمل السلاح .
حمل السلاح لاسقاط حكم فى دولة أخرى جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون الدولى ويضعها تحت بند الارهااااااااااااااااب
*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 أغسطس 2012)

عبود الوضع في سوريه لا يحتمله اي انسان سواء كان مسلم او مسيحي او حتى يهودي ,,,,اي بجاحة تتحدث عنها و نحن نرى كل يوم اطفال مذبوحة تعرف ايش يعني ذبح طفل او حتى ذبح اي انسان ,,,,اي بجاحة تتحدث عنها و نحن نرى و نسمع عن قصف الاحياء السكنية ,,,,,,,, قرأت عبارة في النت بتقول  سقطت *تفاحة* على الأرض فا *اكتشف نيوتن* (*قانون الجاذبية*) ويسقط الآن ألآف من القتلى في سورية ولم يكتشف العالم (قانون الانسانية ) *و انت *من الناس الي بتجهل قانون الانسانية لانك تستنكر ذهاب الشباب للدفع عن اطفال و نساء و شيوخ لفشل المجتمع الدولي ان يدافع عنهم

*ن*حن دائماً نردد ان الاسلام ضد الارهاب ,,,,لكن مؤسف ان تصفهم بالارهابيين ,,,,, لماذا ارهابيين ؟؟؟؟؟, هل لانهم لم يستطيعوا السكوت على قتل الاطفال ,,,,اذا كان هؤلاء ارهابيين فأنا افتخر ان اكون ارهابية ,,,صدقني لو استطيع الذهاب كنت ذهبت ,,,الشعب السوري أستجار لكن للأسف نرى تجمد و تخاذل في موقف المجتمع الدولي ,,,,لم يستطيعوا التحرك لانقاذهم ,,,, 

هل علينا ان ننتظر تحرك المجتمع الدولي  و نجلس نبكي و نتأسف على دماء الاطفال و الشعب السوري حتى يصل عدد القتلى للملايين بعدين نندم لاننا لم نستجيب لدعواتهم و أستجارته

بجد استكارك و قولك  انه من البجاحه ان نفتخر ان من ذهبوا  لانقاذ و الدفاع عن الاطفال و النساء بجاحه شئ مؤلم و يعكس موت المشاعر لانسانيه فيكم,,,للأسف ,,,,للأسف


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> بجد استكارك و قولك انه من البجاحه ان نفتخر ان من ذهبوا لانقاذ و الدفاع عن الاطفال و النساء بجاحه شئ مؤلم و يعكس موت المشاعر لانسانيه فيكم,,,للأسف ,,,,للأسف


 
فعلا أختى  نترك ماساة رهيبة ماساة قلبت دولة كاملة الى خراب ودخان ودمار  ونعترض على خروج المتطوعين بانفسهم ومالهم وسلاحهم للقتال الشريف ضد طاغية

يا اخ عبود ماذا يزعجك او يضايقك فى ان يتطوع مصريون (مسلمون) 
لمساعدة مقاومة مشروعة ضد الطغيان ...هل سيذهبوا على نفقة الحكومة يعنى؟؟

ناس ذهبوا من اجل واجبهم فى الوقوف الى جانب اخوانهم 
المسالة لا علاقة لها اطلاقا باى ارهاب او بجاحة او جماعات انتحارية وهمية


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ..لاتضع كلام على فمى لم أقله*
> *عبود مالوش دخل بما يحدث على أى أرض غير أرض بلده*
> *كل ناس وكل شعب أولى بهمومه *



هذه العبارة لوحده قاتله هي يعني انك لا تهتم لاي انسان سواء  مظلوم او بيموت من الجوع  او او اين الانسانية و المحبة ,,,هل اذا لديك جارك  يموت و يذبح اطفالة  و يستجير فيك و تستطيع ان تساعده و تقف معه ,,,تغلق بابك و تقول انا مالي دخل المهم انا و اطفالي بخير يكفي ليش ادخل نفسي في شئ ما يخصني


----------



## Rosetta (27 أغسطس 2012)

> *ن*حن  دائماً نردد ان الاسلام ضد الارهاب ,,,,لكن مؤسف ان تصفهم بالارهابيين  ,,,,, لماذا ارهابيين ؟؟؟؟؟, هل لانهم لم يستطيعوا السكوت على قتل الاطفال  ,,,,اذا كان هؤلاء ارهابيين فأنا افتخر ان اكون ارهابية


واضح إنه المفاهيم مقلوبة عندك رأسا على عقب ! 
طيب ممكن سؤال بشرط عدم ذكر إسم أي دولة في الموضوع بناءا على طلب صاحب الموضوع ... 
لما الجيش النظامي الخاص بأي دولة بيدافع عن هذه الدولة ضد المجرمين والدخلاء الذين هدفهم تدمير البلد وأمنها بيصير قاتل ومجرم وشبيحة؟ 
يا ريت جوابك بنعم أو لا؟


----------



## انصار المصطفى (27 أغسطس 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> واضح إنه المفاهيم مقلوبة عندك رأسا على عقب !
> طيب ممكن سؤال بشرط عدم ذكر إسم أي دولة في الموضوع بناءا على طلب صاحب الموضوع ...
> لما الجيش النظامي الخاص بأي دولة بيدافع عن هذه الدولة ضد المجرمين والدخلاء الذين هدفهم تدمير البلد وأمنها بيصير قاتل ومجرم وشبيحة؟
> يا ريت جوابك بنعم أو لا؟



اي جيش نظامي الذي تتحدثي عنه وهدفه الحفاظ على امن البلد و يحميها ضد المجرمين والدخلاء!!!!!!!!!!!

الجيش الذي قصف الاحياء السكنية و قتل الاطفال و النساء و الشيوخ !!!!!! 

الجيش  الذي لاجل شخص قتل الآلف !!!!

الجيش الذي تبراء من العديد من القادة الشجعان و فضحوا جرائمة

الجيش الذي ,,,,,,,الخ


----------



## Rosetta (27 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اي جيش نظامي الذي تتحدثي عنه وهدفه الحفاظ على امن البلد و يحميها ضد المجرمين والدخلاء!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> الجيش الذي قصف الاحياء السكنية و قتل الاطفال و النساء و الشيوخ !!!!!!
> 
> ...


أولا:  ركزي إني قلتلك المفاهيم عندك مقلوبة رأسا على عقب .. والحدق يفهم  
تانيا:  سؤالي كان بشكل عام ولا يتحدث عن أي وضع يحدث في أي بلد من البلاد المجاورة!
تالتا: سؤالي بسيط ولا يحتمل أكثر من إجابة .. نعم أم لا ؟


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

*الاخ عبود تسلم ايديك عالموضوع اللي بالنسبه الي كتير مهم*

*بس اسا ما كملت التعليقات اكملون وان شاء الله هيتم الغلق والحذف بعد الرد هههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2012)

*سؤال خبيث ..
الا هو الجهاد ده بيقبضوا عليه فلوس ولا هو مجرد عمل تطوعى فى سبيل الله ونظرة المظلوم ؟؟*


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *(1)** هل سكوت حكومة الأخوان أمام هذا المدعى بزعم الجهاد في سوريا يعنى بأن أخوان مصر يصدرون مرتزقة إلى سوريا ؟!
> 
> *الاخوان بيصدرو مرتزقه لاي مكان لحتى يخربو بس لفلسطين ودول الخليج ذات الحكم الملكي لا ليش يا ترى بترك الجواب الكم
> 
> ...



بالنسبه للاخوان ولكل متاسلم متخلف السيد الرئيس بشار غير مسلم لانه رئيس عادل ما فضل طائفه على حساب الاخرى 

بالتالي هو غير مسلم لان عند المتخلفين المسلم هو السني والسني فقط 

واساسا هاد واحد من الاسباب اللي هني مستقتلين ليشيلو بسببها 

لانهم بدهم حكم اسلامي بحت داخل سوريا

طبعا بغض النظر عن الاهداف الدوليه انا كلامي هلا عن اغراض الاخوان الارهابيين فقط


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اخيراً بنصدر حاجه ..!!*




دونا حبيبت قلبي مش انتو اللي بتصدرو واقصد بانتو المصريين

لان وبالرغم من تحفظي على امور كتيره بمصر متل ما بتقولو مصر ام الدنيا واولادها فيهم اصالة وطيبه متلهم متل السوريين 

بس اللي بيصدر هما الارهابيين الاخونجيه اللي عميخربو هلا  مصر

وبيحاولو يخربو سوريا بس بكل بلد على طريقتهم الخاصه


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ما هو لو فيه مخابرات تجيبه من قفاه وتقوله تعالى هنا أنت بتتهبب تقول أية ؟*
> *لو فيه قانون الطوارئ اللى كان معمول علشان الأشكال دى !!!!*
> *لو فيه رئيس يقول هاتوا أبن الـ ..... دة من قفاه دة بيولع الدنيا بين الدول العربية أو على الأقل بين المسلمين !!!*
> *لو يعنى ...*



عنا في قول مشهور بيقول لو مات لولو لولولولو

يعني لو الاخوان عنجد هلقد اوادم لكانو بعتو جهاديينهم على فلسطين اولى مش هما اللي بدهم يحررو الاقصى  

وطبعا مش راح قول على دول الخليج لان هما اساسا بدهم الحكم يكون مش بس ملكي 

انما بالاماره ويرجعو العالم لورا 1400 سنه​


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> *وعلى ايه الاعتراض؟  *
> 
> *ازمة سوريا و صلت مرحلة لا يمكن السكوت او الفرجة عليها وهى مرحلة حلها بالقوة *
> 
> ...





الاسد هو اسد وابن اسد وهو و جيشنا السوري اللي عمبيفعص اخوانكم الارهابيين بالبوط العسكري 


وبالرغم كرهي الشديد لهالالفاظ لكن انتو بتستدعونا تنرد عليكم بهالشكل لانكم ما بتعرفو تحكو بشكل محترم


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> > الاسد هو اسد وابن اسد
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [
> 
> *(5)** كيف تُحرمون الخروج على الحاكم فى حين أنكم ترسلون قتلة مرتزقة للأطاحة بحاكم مسلم ؟؟*


 
لاحظ ياعبود عدة ملاحظات حول هذه النقطة

1- هؤلاء الذاهبون الآن لم يذهبوا للإطاحة بحاكم مسلم ابتداء
بل الواقع أن جزءا لابأس به من شعبه قد انتفض عليه وطلب إزاحته 

غريب امركم يا كذبه جزء من شعبه اديش هالجزء دخيل الله 

يا ريت حدا يحدد لحتى نفهم ايا جزء اللي انتفض 

ومو قادر يعمل شي بنفسه لحتى عمتوردولو ناس تقاتل عنو 

لك ما انقتل كتيبه الا وطلع نصها من برا سوريا 



2- النظام البعثى فى سوريا له باع طويل لايخفى فى محاربة ألمسلمين عامة وأهل السنة خاصة
ولعلك تذكر أو تكون قرأت يوما كيف أن حافظ الأسد والد بشار دك مدينة حماة السورية ولم يتورع عن قتل الآلاف من سكانها حين انتفضت عليه يوما


اي صح قتلو وقتها اهالي حماه بكاملها لكن هني كانو بيستاهلو لانو لو ما عمل هيك كان صار عنا كمان اخوان مجرمين 

وكان صار بسوريا افظع من اللي عمبيصير بمصر من اخوانكم المجرمين 

بالشي اللي ساوا الخالد الغالي حافظ الاسد حما سوريا من الفتن والتطرف والتعصب الاعمى

اسال اي سوري هلا شو طائفتك راح يقلك انا سوري قبل الدين وقبل الطائفه لكن اسال اي كلب تاني واولهم هالارهابيين وشوف الرد

سنه وشيعه واكراد ودروز وعلويين 

حافظ الاسد حما سوريا من شركم واصلا عتبنا على ابنه الغالي انه ما عمل متله كان ريحنا من هالقذارات اللي عمنشوفها بسوريا 
 

3- وقوف النظام العلوى بقوة مع أعداء أهل السنة فى إيران ولبنان 

شفت هيدا انتو شعب متطرف عنصري ارهابي من هم اعداء اهل السنه مش الشيعه ليش مش مسلمين متلكم 

بس هاد انتو ولهيك بدكم قائدنا يتغير لانكم شعب عنصري متخلص متعصب لو استلمتو اي بلد

هتدمرو وترجعو لزمن الجاهليه*والله يستر ع مصر منكم 
*

4- أنه منذ اليوم الأول لإنتفاضة الشعب السورى والنظام لايتورع عن إدارة القتل بشعبه بوحشية لانظير له
أقسم لك بالله رأيت فى إحدى الفضائيات مناظر فى القتل تقشعر من هولها الأبدن
من حرق أحياء حتى الموت !!
ودفن آخرين أحياء !!
فمابالك ياعبود بما خفى ؟!!
وفى النهاية ياعبود 
( وماأصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفوا عن كثير )
[/QUOTE]




انت شفت عالفضائيات اي احنا اهالينا اللي عمتشوف بعيونها وعمتعرف ايا كلاب اللي عميقتلو ويحرقو 

الكلاب اللي عمتصدروها لبلادنا هي اللي عمتقتل وتسرق وتنهب وتنصب وتفجر 

ايادكم انتو الملطخه بالدم السوري واحنا ما بنسامح بدمنا العن من الصعايده يعني


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2012)

قل لى 

أرض اسدك محتلة منذ 67 

ماذا فعل لها ؟!

عندى أن الشيعى حسن نصر الله أشرف من أسدك 

حين وجه صواريخه المتواضعة إلى العدو وليس إلى الشعب !!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2012)

ليه يامينا الحذف 

لماذا حرية الرأى يامينا مكفولة لغيرنا فقط ؟!!!!

ليه يامينا بس ؟!!!


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2012)

لا لا 

آسف يامينا 

هذا خطأ منى 

اقبل اعتذارى


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> لأ .....دى من عندك
> 
> الجهاد (مفهوم) معترف به مسيحيا اسلاميا بوذيا
> فليس اعظم من ان يضحى الرجل بروحه من اجل ايمان وعقيدة بل هذا افضل من الفداء والتضحية للوطن
> ...




راح اتجاهل بداية كلامك لان الكل صار يعرف ان ارهابييكم اللي عمتصدروهم لسوريا عميغتالو ويفجرو ويقتلو الابرياء مش الجيش لحتى نقول هااا عميحاربو

لا بيقتلو الابرياء ويحطولك الصور ويقولو اي شبيحه مؤيدين للنظام مع ان لا معهم اسلحه وغلطهم الوحيد انهم بيكونو طالعين من بيوتهم ليشتغلو او يشترو شي 

او احيانا حتى قاعدين في بيوتهم ينهبولهم بيوتهم ويقتلوهم 



اما الجزء الاخير فالاسد هو عدو لكل ارهابي عنصري متعصب متطرف ومؤمن بالطائفيه 

وهو صديق لكل انسان مؤمن بالاخاء وبالمواطنه والتعايش دون تفرقه تحت راية علم واحد موحد استحاله يكون علم الاستعمار الفرنسي


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2012)

*استاذ ياسر سبق ونبهنا عشرات المرات ان حرية التعبير عن الرأى لا تعنى تجريح الغير فى ارائهم 
من فضلك غير مسموح ابداااا باهانة رئيس سوريا باى شكل من الاشكال حرصا على مشاعر اخواتنا فى المنتدى
اعرض رأيك وناقشه بدون شتمه او وصفه باوصاف غير لائقه والا هضطر للحذف او لغلق الموضوع 
سلام ونعمه 
(جارى مراجعة المشاركات وحذف ما يستحق منها )*


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> عبود الوضع في سوريه لا يحتمله اي انسان سواء كان مسلم او مسيحي او حتى يهودي ,,,,اي بجاحة تتحدث عنها و نحن نرى كل يوم اطفال مذبوحة تعرف ايش يعني ذبح طفل او حتى ذبح اي انسان ,,,,اي بجاحة تتحدث عنها و نحن نرى و نسمع عن قصف الاحياء السكنية ,,,,,,,, قرأت عبارة في النت بتقول  سقطت *تفاحة* على الأرض فا *اكتشف نيوتن* (*قانون الجاذبية*) ويسقط الآن ألآف من القتلى في سورية ولم يكتشف العالم (قانون الانسانية ) *و انت *من الناس الي بتجهل قانون الانسانية لانك تستنكر ذهاب الشباب للدفع عن اطفال و نساء و شيوخ لفشل المجتمع الدولي ان يدافع عنهم
> 
> *ن*حن دائماً نردد ان الاسلام ضد الارهاب ,,,,لكن مؤسف ان تصفهم بالارهابيين ,,,,, لماذا ارهابيين ؟؟؟؟؟, هل لانهم لم يستطيعوا السكوت على قتل الاطفال ,,,,اذا كان هؤلاء ارهابيين فأنا افتخر ان اكون ارهابية ,,,صدقني لو استطيع الذهاب كنت ذهبت ,,,الشعب السوري أستجار لكن للأسف نرى تجمد و تخاذل في موقف المجتمع الدولي ,,,,لم يستطيعوا التحرك لانقاذهم ,,,,
> 
> ...






شبابنا واطفالنا وشيوخنا عمبيموتو عايدين ارهابيينكم سواء كان الجحيش الكر او الاخوان المجرمين 

واللي مو عايش ببلدنا لا يحكي عن الوضع فيها 

روحي احكي عن البحرين والسعوديه اكتبي القطيف بجوجل وتعي فرجينا وطنياتك 

لك دخيلو لالله هلا السعوديه مش هي بلدكم وبلد رسولكم ليش ما بتحرروها من ابو بطون اللي مستوليين على كل شي فيها 

وعميقتلو شعبها لو حدا منهم فتح تمو 

ولك روحي احكي عن هدول يللي عاملين المراه مجرد سلعه تباع بمسمى المهر وتنكب بالزباله لما الرجال بيفكر يرميها 

لك الشي الوحيد اللي عطو للمراه وهو السواقه رجعو سحبو هالحق منها

ولا انتو وطنياتكم بتيجي بس ع سوريا اللي انتو عمتقتلو شبابها واللي متل ما قلت قبل ما راح نسامحكم ابدا على دمهم 


ومتل ما انتي قلتي انو نفسك تيجي ع سوريا انا كمان نفسي اقتل كل كلب سمحتلو نفسو يقتل اولاد بلدي 



وانتو اخر شعب يحكي عن الانسانيه لانكم اخر من يعرف ما معنى كلمة انسانيه او حتى كرامه


----------



## ياسر الجندى (27 أغسطس 2012)

لكن أستاذة دونا مسموح هنا أن يتم سبنا نحن وسب ديننا وسب رموزنا

تلك عدالتكم 

عموما اطمئتى 

انتهت مشاركاتى فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *سؤال خبيث ..
> الا هو الجهاد ده بيقبضوا عليه فلوس ولا هو مجرد عمل تطوعى فى سبيل الله ونظرة المظلوم ؟؟*



حبيبت قلبي دونا

الجهاد اللي بيجاهدوه جهاد مدفوع  الثمن ومسكو ارهابيين كتير واعترفو بهالامر

والمش مدفوع اله بيكون عشمان يعيش حياته بجنتهم جنة الحور العين وانهر الخمر والدهب وخلافه


بس سؤالك الخبيث هاد بيفرح القلب ونفسي يردو عليه


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> besm alslib قال:
> 
> 
> > نعم صدقت
> ...


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *استاذ ياسر سبق ونبهنا عشرات المرات ان حرية التعبير عن الرأى لا تعنى تجريح الغير فى ارائهم
> من فضلك غير مسموح ابداااا باهانة رئيس سوريا باى شكل من الاشكال حرصا على مشاعر اخواتنا فى المنتدى
> اعرض رأيك وناقشه بدون شتمه او وصفه باوصاف غير لائقه والا هضطر للحذف او لغلق الموضوع
> سلام ونعمه
> (جارى مراجعة المشاركات وحذف ما يستحق منها )*



*تسلم ايديكي يا غاليه*

*وانا عارفه اني كمان كلامي حاد نوعا ما *

*ومش هزعل من اي حذف بس المهم انهم يشوفو ويعرفو مين اللي خرب سوريا ومين قتل اولادها*

*نفسي اقيملك هالمشاركه كمان بس للاسف المنتدى ما سمح*​


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> وهو صديق لكل انسان مؤمن بالاخاء وبالمواطنه والتعايش دون تفرقه


 

ما علاقة هذه المبادئ والقيم بازمة سياسية تدمر الدولة نفسها 

الا تدعو هذه القيم الرئيس التى التنحى او الخضوع لانتخابات ديمقراطية. 
لا تذكرينى بالصحافة السورية


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 أغسطس 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> لكن أستاذة دونا مسموح هنا أن يتم سبنا نحن وسب ديننا وسب رموزنا
> 
> تلك عدالتكم
> 
> ...



*بتتكلم عن نفس الموضوع ؟؟
عموما غير مسموح باى سب لاى دين او لاى شخص او لاى رمز
اى مشاركه فيها سب عدت على الاشراف يا ريت  تبلغنا بيها ليتم حذفها فورا *


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> ما علاقة هذه المبادئ والقيم بازمة سياسية تدمر الدولة نفسها
> 
> الا تدعو هذه القيم الرئيس التى التنحى او الخضوع لانتخابات ديمقراطية.
> لا تذكرينى بالصحافة السورية




هالمبادئ هي المبادئ اللي تربينا عليها في عهد الاسد

لانه قدر يحقق المساواه وعدم التمييز في سوريا 


اما عن التنحي فنحن السوريين من يرفض تنحي الاسد

وسبق وقالها الاخ الغالي The Antiochian بما معناه

في حال فكر الرئيس بشار الاسد بالتنحي فنحن الشعب السوري سنعتبره خائننا 

وانا اؤيده تمام التاييد 

تنحي الاسد وسماحه للاخوان والمتاسلمين بالوصول للسلطه سيكون خيانه ما بعدها خيانه لنا كسوريين​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2012)

*ماتهدوا شوية !!!*
*كلامى منصب على ( الجهاديين ) ...لا علاقة لى بما يحدث فى سوريا*
*وطلبت من ألخوة المسلمين عدم التعرض لأى حاكم عربى *
*ليس من حق أى مصرى أن يقييم أداء أى حاكم عربى ...فهو متروك لشعبه*
*تماماً كما أرفض تقييم أى أخ غير مصرى لأداء رئيس مصر*


----------



## مصرى ثائر (27 أغسطس 2012)

> لانه قدر يحقق المساواه وعدم التمييز في سوريا


لا بالتاكيد 
فمراكز السلطة كلها محصورة فى يد العلويين من الطائفة العلوية 
وقيادات الجيش معظمها من العلويين 
والسنة اصلا اغلبية فى سوريا اكثر من 80 % 
وقيادات المخابرات و المناصب الحساسة علوية100% 




> في حال فكر الرئيس بشار الاسد بالتنحي فنحن الشعب السوري سنعتبره خائننا


 

تعتبرونه خائنا لماذا؟  

وهل الاسد  ليس بشرا  يموت فى النهاية؟ 
هل فكرتم فى الاستعداد لليوم الذى سيموت فيه؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> اي بجاحة تتحدث عنها


*لو بتعرفى تقرى أذهبى لأول مشاركتين ليا ...*
*



و انت من الناس الي بتجهل قانون الانسانية لانك تستنكر ذهاب الشباب للدفع عن اطفال و نساء و شيوخ لفشل المجتمع الدولي ان يدافع عنهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

**يا أخت أنصار هؤلاء أرهابيون قتلة ولايهمهم أطفالك ولا نساءك ولا أى شئ ...وهم أبعد الناس عن أنسانيتك المزعومة*
*



لكن مؤسف ان تصفهم بالارهابيين ,,,,, لماذا ارهابيين ؟؟؟؟؟,

أنقر للتوسيع...

 أقرأى مشاركتى وأسئلتى *




> اذا كان هؤلاء ارهابيين فأنا افتخر ان اكون ارهابية


 *عادى ..ما انا عارف *



> ,,,صدقني لو استطيع الذهاب كنت ذهبت ,,,الشعب السوري أستجار لكن للأسف نرى تجمد و تخاذل في موقف المجتمع الدولي ,,,,لم يستطيعوا التحرك لانقاذهم ,,,,


 *المجتمع الدولى مش ساكت بيتحرك *
*أنتوا بس اللى مش قادرين تستوعبوا *



> بجد استكارك و قولك انه من البجاحه ان نفتخر ان من ذهبوا لانقاذ و الدفاع عن الاطفال و النساء بجاحه شئ مؤلم و يعكس موت المشاعر لانسانيه فيكم,,,للأسف ,,,,للأسف


* :t4::t4::t4:*​


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ماتهدوا شوية !!!*
> *كلامى منصب على ( الجهاديين ) ...لا علاقة لى بما يحدث فى سوريا*
> *وطلبت من ألخوة المسلمين عدم التعرض لأى حاكم عربى *
> *ليس من حق أى مصرى أن يقييم أداء أى حاكم عربى ...فهو متروك لشعبه*
> *تماماً كما أرفض تقييم أى أخ غير مصرى لأداء رئيس مصر*



معك حق وبصراحه انا اصلا ما بشارك كتير بالمنتدى بشكل عام

لكن اللي بيسئ لبلدي وطبعا كون الرئيس بشار الاسد رئيس بلدي الغالي واللي بحبه كتير مضطره ارد عليهم وخصوصا ان كل المهاجمين مش سوريين اصلا 

فبعتذر من حضرتك كوني طلعت عن الموضوع بس متل ما قلت صعب ما رد على اي اسائه لبلدي وقائدها الغالي


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (27 أغسطس 2012)

*لو لم يكن الطرف المتضرر من جماعتهم لما راينا واحدا من مسلمي المنتدى (ياسر ومصري وانصار وغيرهم) ينبسون ببنت شفة معترضين، وهذا ما يُفقد موقفكم التعاطف من احد.

تبكون على المسلمين في كل مكان لانهم مسلمون، اما لو كانوا مسيحيين او يهودا او شيعة او دروزا او غيره لوجدتم الف مبرر وعذر لقتلهم واحتلال بلادهم، واسميتم ذلك "فتحا" واسميتم الذُل "ضريبة الحماية" (ما يُسمّى بالجزية). للاسف اسمحوا لي ان اقول لك ان ما تقومون به غير سليم اطلاقا.

ملاحظة: غالبية المسيحيين تعرف جيدا من هو النظام السوري، وستكون اول الفرحين بسقوطه، لكنها تُفضّل جهنم النظام على حُكم الاسلاميين، وما تفعله المعارضة الاسلامية اكبر دليل على مستقبل سوريا ان وصلوا للحكم، واخرها الاعتداء على كتدرائية الروم الكاثوليك في حلب، مما ادى الى مغادرة اسقفها الى لبنان.*


----------



## besm alslib (27 أغسطس 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> لا بالتاكيد
> فمراكز السلطة كلها محصورة فى يد العلويين من الطائفة العلوية
> وقيادات الجيش معظمها من العلويين
> والسنة اصلا اغلبية فى سوريا اكثر من 80 %
> ...




بعد الشر عنه مليون مره

بس لا قدر الله لما يموت الوضع مختلف لكن ما دام عايش وبيتنفس مش من حقه يتنحى لان احنا بدنا ياه 

يا اما يتم اجراء انتخابات جديده ويتم انتخاب رئيس غيره

غير هيك تنحيه لاي سبب هيكون خيانه للشعب السوري 



هي اخر مشاركه الي بالموضوع على امل ما حدا يستفزني احتراما لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 أغسطس 2012)

besm alslib قال:


> معك حق وبصراحه انا اصلا ما بشارك كتير بالمنتدى بشكل عام
> 
> لكن اللي بيسئ لبلدي وطبعا كون الرئيس بشار الاسد رئيس بلدي الغالي واللي بحبه كتير مضطره ارد عليهم وخصوصا ان كل المهاجمين مش سوريين اصلا
> 
> فبعتذر من حضرتك كوني طلعت عن الموضوع بس متل ما قلت صعب ما رد على اي اسائه لبلدي وقائدها الغالي


*وأنا أعذرك ...ولو انى مالحقتش أقرا كل المشاركات ...*
*كلامى كله منصب ع الأخوان المسلمون فى مصر*
*وأوجه النقد لرئيس دولتى وأجهزة بلدى على السكوت على هذه المهازل  !!*
*الأخت اليمنية بترد على اية مش فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الأخ المصرى - مالك ومال رئيس سوريا ؟؟؟*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (28 أغسطس 2012)

> *المجتمع الدولى مش ساكت بيتحرك *
> *أنتوا بس اللى مش قادرين تستوعبوا *
> * :t4::t4::t4:*​




لا بجد صدقتك بدليل ان الشعب السوري ليه اكثر من سنة وهم بيقتلوا و بيذبحوا و للان المجتمع الدولي مش قادر يتخذ اي قرار 

تتوقع متى يستطيعوا ان يتحركوا بعد ما يسقط الملايين .:thnk0001:



> *كلامى كله منصب ع الأخوان المسلمون فى مصر*
> *وأوجه النقد لرئيس دولتى وأجهزة بلدى على السكوت على هذه المهازل  !!*
> *الأخت اليمنية بترد على اية مش فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *الأخ المصرى - مالك ومال رئيس سوريا ؟؟؟*



يا عزيزي يا عبو انت من ذكرت سورية مش احنا ....انت زعلان ان في شباب رايحة تقاتل مع الثوار في سورية ...صح كده و لا انا غلطانة ....انا و غيري لم نتطرق لسورية كده بدون سبب 
 انت من قلت 



> *الجماعة الإسلامية: عشرات «الجهاديين» فى سوريا خلال أيام للانضمام لـ«الثوار» *



لهذا جاء ردنا عليك بتلك الصورة التي بتعترض عليها  و هي توضيح للأسباب جعلت مجموعه من الشباب ان يتطوعوا و ينظموا للثوار في سوريا ,اي لم نخرج عن طار موضوعك و ....كان عليك مناقشة و التعرف و طرح سؤال لماذا و ما الذي يدفعهم للذهاب الي سورية بدون توجيه النقاد للحكومة 

انا مش ناويه ادخل معك في نقاش حول نقدك لرئيس دوله و أجهزة بلدك رغم ان لي تحفظ و رد عليها لكن لا اريد ذلك لاني عارفة ردك وهو انتي مالك و مال مصر انتي يمنية 

انا ااعطيتك سؤال و لم ترد عليه  وبغض النظر عن اي سياسه او اي دوله او نظام 

اذا جارك بيموتوا اطفاله و استجار بك و انت تستطيع ان تساعده و ترى ان كل من حوله تخلوا عنه ....هل سوف تساعدة ام تغلق باب بيتك و تقول مالي دخل المهم انا و اطفال في أمان و هذه ليشت مشكلتي في دوله تحميهم ,,,و انت متأكد ان هذه الدوله عاجزة عن حمايتهم و اتخاذ اي قرار بشأنهم 

لا اريدك ان تجاوب هنا ,,,, اجلس مع نفسك و فكر و بتلاقي ان استكارك الغريب لا داعي له 

هذا اخر رد لي هنا .....:t23:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

*بما أن الأفهام بتتعثر بمجرد ذكر لفظة ( الإسلام - الإسلاميين ) واخيراً ( الجهاديين ) *

*نشرح لحضراتكم :*

*فيه حاجة أسمها ( نظام عام ) وهو ما يدخل تحت لواءه أفراد المجتمع بكافة طوائفهم وأنتمائاتهم *
*ومن يخرج عنه يقع تحت طائلة حاجة أسمها ( القانون ) !!*
*وقس على ذلك ( المجتمع الدولى ) و ( القانون الدولى ) *
*و ( النظام ) دة هو اللى بينظم العلاقات بين أفراد المجتمع الواحد والعلاقات ( الخارجية ) مع دول وشعوب العالم ...*
*بمعنى** : يمكن للأفراد توجيه النقد المجتمع - وأيضا الدولى *
*عندما ينحرف** هذا النقد عن مساره ويدخل الى منطقة التهديد أو التلويح بأستخدام القوة أو التحريض على أستخدامها *
*يبقى أسمها (( بلطجة )) ...لو كانت داخلية ( فى المجتمع الواحد ) *
*وأسمها ( إرهاب ) لو كانت موجهة لدولة ما ...أى دولة كانت *
*وبما أن صاحب الخبر الجهادى خرج عن النظام العام والدولى*
*فهو بلا أدنى شك أرهابى دولى ...*
*يستتر تحت زعم نصرة الأخوة فى سوريا وهو بعيد كل البعد عن تلك النصرة ...*

*ومن شاء زدته شرحاً لعل وعسى ...*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 أغسطس 2012)

*يبدو يا عبود انك بتنفخ فى قربه غير مرئيه من الاساس
فازدواجية المعايير هى اصل المشكله فمن نراه ارهابى يرونه بطل مغوار ومن نراه معتدى يرونه هم بطل ومنقذ ومن ندعوه متلاعب بالدين يدعونه مُطبق شرع الله على الارض
وعندما يُذكر الدين تتوه العقول ويتحول البشر لمدافعين بدون وعى مع انه من المفترض ان اى دين ينحصر دوره فى الدعوه  للفضائل وللخير وانه لا يتنافى على الاطلاق مع اعمال العقل هذه النعمه التى منحنا اياها الرب ولا يجب استغلاله بهذه الطريقه البشعه التى أصبحنا نراها ممن يحكموننا باسم الدين
ولكن يبدو ان العقل اصبح فى اجازه مفتوحه عند الكثيرين 
ربنا يرحمنا ..*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> لا بجد صدقتك *بدليل ان الشعب السوري* ليه اكثر من سنة وهم بيقتلوا و بيذبحوا و للان المجتمع الدولي مش قادر يتخذ اي قرار


*أى شعب سورى يابنتى ؟؟*
*عندك أعضاء هنا من سوريا ..يدعمون رئيسهم وبيحبوه وبيساندوه فى تصرفاته ...*
*هما أدرى منك ومن هذا الأرهابى بصالح شئونهم ...*
*بتحشروا مناخيركم لية ؟؟*
*



يا عزيزي يا عبو انت من ذكرت سورية مش احنا ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

 يخرب بيت العيشة على اللى عايشينها*
*يا اختى الفاضلة أنا نقلت ( خبر ) ...والله العظيم ( خبر )*
*ومهدت له قبل ما أنقله *
*عايزانى أبتر الخبر ؟؟؟ *
*



انت زعلان ان في شباب رايحة تقاتل مع الثوار في سورية ...صح كده و لا انا غلطانة ....

أنقر للتوسيع...

 لأءة *
*مش زعلان من كدة أقرى بقى مشاركتى أعلاه وأنتى تفهمى موضوعى بيتكلم عن أية *



> *انا ااعطيتك سؤال و لم ترد عليه وبغض النظر عن اي سياسه او اي دوله او نظام  *
> *اذا جارك بيموتوا اطفاله و استجار بك و انت تستطيع ان تساعده و ترى ان كل من حوله تخلوا عنه ....*


* لا أحد أستجار بكم لأنكم كغثاء السيل ...*
*المجتمع الدولى هو من تحرك وأرسل مبعوثه أكثر من مرة *
*ولايزال ...كونك لا تقرأى ولا تتابعى فهذا شأنك*
*مرة أخيرة الأخوة السوريون هنا ويقولوا لك *
*هل أستجاروا بكم ؟*
*



لا اريدك ان تجاوب هنا ,,,, اجلس مع نفسك و فكر و بتلاقي ان استكارك الغريب لا داعي له 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**جرى يا أنصار ؟*
*هو انتى هتحددى لى أجاوب فين وأجاوب على أية ؟*
*سمعتى عن حادث ( جسر الأئمة ) فى العراق سنة 2005 ؟؟*
*سمعتى عن السُنة اللى سمموا الأكل لأكثر من ألف ( شيعى )*
*كلهم من النساء والأطفال والشيوخ ؟؟*
*ماتوا جميعاً ...فين الأنسانية ؟*
*سمعتى عن المراقد الشيعية اللى بتتفجر على رؤس المصلين ؟*
*سمعتى عن المسييحيين اللى بيتذبحوا داخل الكنائس ؟*
*وألا أكمن دول سُنة مُباح لهم القتل ؟*


----------



## انصار المصطفى (28 أغسطس 2012)

*



هو انتى هتحددى لى أجاوب فين وأجاوب على أية ؟
سمعتى عن حادث ( جسر الأئمة ) فى العراق سنة 2005 ؟؟
سمعتى عن السُنة اللى سمموا الأكل لأكثر من ألف ( شيعى )
كلهم من النساء والأطفال والشيوخ ؟؟
ماتوا جميعاً ...فين الأنسانية ؟
سمعتى عن المراقد الشيعية اللى بتتفجر على رؤس المصلين ؟
سمعتى عن المسييحيين اللى بيتذبحوا داخل الكنائس ؟
وألا أكمن دول سُنة مُباح لهم القتل ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا قلت ان مشاركتي الي فاتت كانت اخر مشاركة.... لكن لفت انتباهي العبارة الي بالون الاحمر و تحتها خط

اولاً مش عارفة انت مقتنع بالكلام الي كاتبة ... وألا أكمن دول سُنة مُباح لهم القتل ؟....على اساس كنت مسلم  :giveup:.....لا يا عزيزي مش مباح لهم القتل 

 انا و كثير من اهل السنة  بنادي معاك و نعترف و نقول عندك حق ماتت الانسانيه في قلوب المجرمين دول الي بيقتلوا ناس ابرياء...لاني مقتنعه بأن ده اجرام و خطأ.....لكن انت صعب تعترف انك غلطان....  تشوف كل يوم ناس بتموت و تقول هو انا مالي ما يموت و لا يحترق انا من بلد وهم من بلد ....ان يهمني بلدي و انا و بس ....هنا ياتي المكان الصحيح لسؤالك فين الانسانية ....فين روح الانسانية الي بتجمعنا . 

اما ما يخص الاعمال الاجرامية التي نفذت ضد الشيعة و المسيحيين الاسلام برئ منهم و من اعمالهم فما بالك بالسنة .


كبار علماء السنة استنكروها و انا اول من يرفض قتل اي نفس بشريه سواء مسيحية يهودية شيعية وووو بدون وجه حق 

لكن من حقي ان ادافع عن نفسي عن اطفالي عن اسرتي و اخواني عن جيراني و اصدقائي ( سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين )  اذا تعرضوا لاي اعمال اجرامية ...وهذا حق مشروع في كل الاديان 

انتهى الموضوع بالنسبة لي وهذا اخر رد لي هنا 

تحياتي لك :flowers:*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 أغسطس 2012)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> *....على اساس كنت مسلم :giveup:.....*


*أيوة ...*
*



اما ما يخص الاعمال الاجرامية التي نفذت ضد الشيعة و المسيحيين الاسلام برئ منهم و من اعمالهم فما بالك بالسنة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 بأمارة أية ؟*
*هما يعنى جابوه من بيت أبوهم وألا ألفوا نصوص ؟؟*
*أنا شرحت يعنى أية نظام عام ...ومش عايز أعيد اللى شرحته*
*اللى بيخرج عن النظام العام للدولة*
*فهو أرهابى - مجرم - بلطجى *


----------



## مصرى ثائر (29 أغسطس 2012)

يا استاذ عبود  انا احييك على خوفك وحرصك على مصلحة مصر 

وانا قلبى على مصر مثلك او اكثر خوفا ولكن الاخطار المحيطة بمصر كثيرة انت اختصرتها  فى مدلول خبر صحفى  

عندما نتكلم عن(الجهاديين) و (الجماعات الاصولية)و(التكفيريين) و(المتطرفين) 
فنحن نتكلم فى (ظاهرة) تمثل مشكلة .....وهذه الظاهرة هى احد جوانب الحالية السياسية والامنية فى مصر بالاضافة الى جانب( القهر الامنى للاراء والشرفاء والمتديننين) ومحاصرة(ممارسو السياسة من الاسلاميين وغيرهم) وقمع(اى مصدر معارضة ممكن) 

ولم يظهر (التطرف) ولا(اعمال الارهاب) و(جماعاته) فى مصر الا بعد العصر الناصرى القومجى الذى صب عذابه اولا وقبل كل شئ على اول مبادرة سياسية دينية-الاخوان المسلمين....ثم استمر يقمع ويلاحق اصوات الاسلاميين ونبضهم اربعين عاما فطبيعى ان ينشأ رد الفعل من هؤلاء الناشطين والتيارات والجماعات  ضد قيادة لا تؤمن الا بموسكو وتأليه الفرد الخالد
ثم فى العقد الاخير تبلورت ظاهرة(الارهابيين فى مصر) وكثر  الكلام عنها.  
ولكن هناك جانب اخر من جوانب الحالة السياسية فى مصر لا يقل خطرا عن خطر(انتشار الارهاب) وهو حالة الاحتقان الشعبى والتفاوت الطبقى والسخط العام الذى اثبت فعلا وجود ه كحقيقة بافرازه لثورة 25 يناير 
وجانب رئيسى  اخر ايضا يتمثل فى استكانة وخضوع انف مصر لحماقات واستفزازات القاعدة الاستعمارية الامريكية(اسرائيل) 
تقتل جنودنا ثم تقول لنا.....ماذا؟!.......عفوا!..........اسفون 
ثم تكررها بعدها بشهر! 
تشترى منا غازنا بدون ثمن وتحدد لنا تحرك جيشنا على ارضنا(سيناء) 
وتتبلطج فى كلامها ونبعث لها بالاسمنت والرمل والزلط لتبنى جدارا عازلا 
لقد علمت اسرائيل مصر حب الذل والهوان فى العقد الاخير! 

اذن من مشاكل مصر الحالية.... 
ارهاب المتطرفين + تدهور انحدار المجتمع والاقتصاد وتمكن الفساد من كيان الدولة+ تراجع مصر ووقوعها فى مرمى اطماع اسرائيل ونواياها ..ثلاثة مشاكل رئيسية

فان اردنا نقاش مشكلة (الارهاب) 
فلا يعقل ابدا ان نتكلم عن(ارهابيين) او اعمال(ارهابية) دون ان نناقش بالتوازى(القبضة الامنية لهيكل متسلط من اجهزة امنية تنظيمية ومباحث امن الدولة خير شاهد) و(القمع الرسمى لكل اتجاه معارض صاعد وهو فى معظمه اسلامى اومعارضة للفساد) او(الفساد السياسى الواضح فى مؤسسة الحكم من توريث وتزوير لارادة الشعب) واخضاع للاراء والحركات السلمية الحرة وحالة البلادة التى صنعها النظام حتى اصبحت سياسة مصر الدولية (التى اقتنع بها الشعب) هى (لا نريد الا الاستقرار...ونحمد الله على تجنب الحروب!!!) فى زمن اصبح الكل يتكتل ويتحالف ليقوى. 
اذا فانت تناقش مشكلة(وهى الارهاب) خطورتها متواضعة  بالمقارنة بخطورة الاستبداد السياسي او بيع مصر للامريكان او حلفائهم كما كاد ان يفعل المخلوع لولا لطف الله  

هل هناك مأساة وعارا وخسة اكثر من ان ترسل لنا امريكا باخواننا المصريين لكى نشرف على تعذيبهم على ارضنا لاننا خبرة فى ذلك بينما امريكا تانف  قوانينها من ذلك؟ 
لا تنسى مشكلة (انتشار البلطجة القائمة على الجغرافيا وتهريب السلاح والمخدرات) فى الصعيد 
لا تنسى(عزت حنفى) الذى تحدى الدولة 
انتشار البلطجة والرعونة والسوقية بيننا اليوم 
  بل لا تنسى جواسيس اسرائيل بيننا 

مشكلة (الارهاب) نقطة فى بحر مشاكل مصر ضخمها الاعلام الرسمى لانه تلميذ للاعلام الغربى الذى استعمل (الارهاب) كفزاعة مثل( معاداة السامية) 

اعلم اولا انه لا ارهاب بدون اسباب ولا احد يفكر فى ان يقتل ابدا ان كان يشعر بالعدل فى وطنه




> *
> عندما ينحرف هذا النقد عن مساره ويدخل الى منطقة التهديد أو التلويح بأستخدام القوة أو التحريض على أستخدامها *
> *يبقى أسمها (( بلطجة )) ...لو كانت داخلية ( فى المجتمع الواحد ) *
> *وأسمها ( إرهاب ) لو كانت موجهة لدولة ما ...أى دولة كانت *


 
ومن الذى حدد لهذا النقد مساره؟ 
ومن قال ان النظام الدولى قائم على اسس العدل اصلا؟  
هل هو نظام يعترف باراضى الشعوب التى سرقت؟

لو كان نظاما عادلا لكان عدم الالتزام به (ارهابا)! 
نظام العالم اليوم هو.... 
القوى يحدد المبادئ وهو فقط يقول (ما هو الحق والعدالة)؟ 
نظام غير شرعى لا نعترف به


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 أغسطس 2012)

مصرى ثائر قال:


> لا تنسى(عزت حنفى) الذى تحدى الدولة


 *تم الحكم بأعدامه هو واخوه *
*ومؤبد لباقى أعوانه :closedeye*
*



اعلم اولا انه لا ارهاب بدون اسباب ولا احد يفكر فى ان يقتل ابدا ان كان يشعر بالعدل فى وطنه

أنقر للتوسيع...

**الأسباب موجودة ومتوفرة بكثرة فى نصوصهم *
*يعنى فعلاً فيه ( سبب ) :closedeye*


----------

